# My collection



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Pics of my 150 gallon community


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Another


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Ornate


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Para plec LO35 and humbug


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

And finally hujeta gar


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that pleco is AWESOME. Nice hujeta too. is there any pecking order amongst the fish at all?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome collection that atf is very nice


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

cool tiger you have there







is the plec not a L75?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that must be a sweet looking tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its about time you got some decent pics of those daz.
very nice
dixon


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i never noticed the raphael catfish in the pic w/ the pleco. that guy looks huge


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a beautiful collection you got there








I really dig that Para Pleco: what size is he?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice collection







. That hujeta gar looks pretty big. . . of course they eat like pigs.


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

been thinking of tigers ever since i seen your pix,such a cool fish love the shape of the caudal.what size is it,and wots it like with other fish? and is it a H vittatus? and if you dont mind me asking how much?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Never seen a mix of fish like that, very cool! Gotta love those oinky hujetas!


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice healthy fish.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Whoa i just noticed the L035. Amazing!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what size is that raphle cat, it looks huge


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

that is no L35. L35 doesnt even come from the Para its a L75,cool fish though.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

That collection s awsome,love that sweet pleco.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

heres my 5-year-old gourami solar he may not be an oddball but hes number one in my heart







i might be getting a really wiered knife soon and 4 african butterfly fixh


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

wayne the pain said:


> been thinking of tigers ever since i seen your pix,such a cool fish love the shape of the caudal.what size is it,and wots it like with other fish? and is it a H vittatus? and if you dont mind me asking how much?


 yes thats Hydrocynus Vittatus. most H. sp are very docile to other fish, they are aggressive to each other though. they run about 50-300 bucks depending on size and location.


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

seen them here in uk last year for 70 quid so thats about $160.think i need one of these's.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> heres my 5-year-old gourami solar he may not be an oddball but hes number one in my heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wtf???


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

very nice collection!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Vittatus ATF


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> heres my 5-year-old gourami solar he may not be an oddball but hes number one in my heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah like acestro said....wtf???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet collection


----------

